# $29.99 shipped - FreeAgent GoFlex Desk 3TB External USB 3.0/2.0 Hard Drive



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just ordered one. For $30, I'll take the chance. Keep in mind it ships from Hong Kong and will take 3-4 weeks to arrive but looks like a very hot deal. Says 3 year but who's going to ship this back??? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111002472004?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

hmmmm thats pretty hard to pass up....


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

despite the listing saying over 100 have sold there is not a single feedback left for one of these items going as far back as june. like they say, if something is too good to be true...


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

right it could be a scam so order at your own risk. its paypal so if its a scam i expect them to do a refund.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

keep in mind people the purpose of a large back up is a reliable drive  not saying this isn't i coudln't begin to even know but this is a very good deal...you have to ask yourself..why.

that aside I bought one of these faster than a fat kid with his allouance as a bake sale 





nineball said:


> despite the listing saying over 100 have sold there is not a single feedback left for one of these items going as far back as june. like they say, if something is too good to be true...






reker13 said:


> Keep in mind it ships from Hong Kong and will take 3-4 weeks to arrive




I assume nobody has recieved theirs yet, at this price those units probobly just moved. this does smell fishy though. smells like some "fell off the back of the truck" to me. because his feedback is limited he's not a retailer...so i mean idc but hmm you gatta wonder lol if i got a truck load of these id sell em 50$ a pop and make but loads in 2 weeks  or perhaps a batch of turned down units that quality control turned down packaged into boxes and leaked onto the market.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

BassBaller5 said:


> I picked one up as well.. if it turns out to be junk, im sure i can at least triple my money on craigslist


to just push your slight loss as a large loss to somebody else? that's kind of dickish don';t you think.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

BassBaller5 said:


> I picked one up as well.. if it turns out to be junk, im sure i can at least triple my money on craigslist





eviling said:


> to just push your slight loss as a large loss to somebody else? that's kind of dickish don';t you think.


at least we all know not to buy anything from him now.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

seller got negatives for counterfeit items, do you want your media on counterfeit seagate? 30 bucks is not big deal after all.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> seller got negatives for counterfeit items, do you want your media on counterfeit seagate? 30 bucks is not big deal after all.


called it. it;'s probobly just like i said. their probobly quality control rejections.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BassBaller5 said:


> I picked one up as well.. if it turns out to be junk, im sure i can at least triple my money on craigslist


you just made my douchebags list.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

looks to me that 30 is for base only, no hard drive included.Amazon.com: Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Desk Desktop Adapter - Firewire 800/USB 2.0 STAE105: Electronics


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

The only time I bought something from Hong Kong, it didn't work and I couldn't get any response from them. I will never order from there again.

Beside, if it sounds too good to be true..


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

CDT FAN said:


> The only time I bought something from Hong Kong, it didn't work and I couldn't get any response from them. I will never order from there again.
> 
> Beside, if it sounds too good to be true..


I buy a lot of things from HK/mainland china, never a problem, defective items get replaced without returning defective back.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> looks to me that 30 is for base only, no hard drive included.Amazon.com: Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Desk Desktop Adapter - Firewire 800/USB 2.0 STAE105: Electronics


that would be what youd think but he has this in the details so. 


◆ Packing Accessories: GoFlex Desk a mobile hard drive, USB3.0 base (bottom groove) a, data cable,a power adapter, a manual, a warranty guide


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

eviling said:


> that would be what youd think but he has this in the details so.
> 
> 
> ◆ Packing Accessories: GoFlex Desk a mobile hard drive, USB3.0 base (bottom groove) a, data cable,a power adapter, a manual, a warranty guide


I,'d be glad to be wrong so you guys get a deal for your money.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> I,'d be glad to be wrong so you guys get a deal for your money.


well we all kmow we're covered from scams on ebay with paypal so their really isn't a risk or so we assume but ive never truly delt with a scam withpaypal so idk their detailed policys but i do know ebay owns paypal and ebay says anything said in details is to be held true.


----------



## juanchibiris (Jan 15, 2012)

I bought 3 , I live in Colombia I know I just have to put a claim in the first 45 days and paypal will refund me if there is any problem.

Ps: the seller shipped the items without tracking number.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

eviling said:


> well we all kmow we're covered from scams on ebay with paypal so their really isn't a risk or so we assume but ive never truly delt with a scam withpaypal so idk their detailed policys but i do know ebay owns paypal and ebay says anything said in details is to be held true.


I haven't read the fine print on paypal in a long time, but last time I checked, they don't insure items bought from overseas. My buddy sold a laptop to someone overseas through ebay. He got his money, but then paypal came calling wanting their money back after they found out the buyer used a stolen credit card. fortunately, he had already withdrew the money from his paypal account.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

rear last feedback to the seller, 3GB drive buyer says it's a scam.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

There's 3 or 4 sellers selling this item too.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nismos14 said:


> There's 3 or 4 sellers selling this item too.


hmm perhaps they are bailing the line than. like HP did, i mean it is a good way to move some over burden


----------



## juanchibiris (Jan 15, 2012)

CDT FAN said:


> I haven't read the fine print on paypal in a long time, but last time I checked, they don't insure items bought from overseas. My buddy sold a laptop to someone overseas through ebay. He got his money, but then paypal came calling wanting their money back after they found out the buyer used a stolen credit card. fortunately, he had already withdrew the money from his paypal account.


I use paypal Colombia and I've been protected buying things in the US so I think you got protection from all over the world.

Ps: The listing got removed, this is what ebay says:



> This listing was removed by eBay. If you already paid for the item, we recommend that you wait 10 days from the expected delivery date to see if the item arrives. If you did not pay,you are no longer obligated to pay for this item. If you have a problem with the purchase, you can resolve the problem by filing a claim through our resolution center.


So it seems like a scam but I got paypal protection, they are a slow (45 days) but they return the money


EDIT: It seems like his paypal account has been frozen


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

juanchibiris said:


> I use paypal Colombia and I've been protected buying things in the US so I think you got protection from all over the world.
> 
> Ps: The listing got removed, this is what ebay says:
> 
> ...


im really kinda bummed but i did set my self up...im probobly getting a base -_-


----------



## juanchibiris (Jan 15, 2012)

Just an update, his paypal account is now frozen or limited, he can't answer to communications and if you go to the resolution center they inmediatle offer you to create a claim


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Welli opened a claim I'm not waiting 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I told you so.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> I told you so.


Like I said, if it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

some how i don't think it fits in this envolope...


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Whats inside?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

thats the 100$ question aint it? 

hahha you wont believe this **** but it was just a lanyerd that said "smile  " all along the strap, little 6" lanyerd. I just about fell on the floor laughing when i saw it.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

ooooooooooooppppeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnn iiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

eviling said:


> thats the 100$ question aint it?
> 
> hahha you wont believe this **** but it was just a lanyerd that said "smile  " all along the strap, little 6" lanyerd. I just about fell on the floor laughing when i saw it.


$30 laugh, nice isn't it.... question is paypal refunded you?
I would send something to that return address, not explosive but definitely smelly.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

At least the scammer has a sense of humor! Sometimes things like that make loosing a few bucks worth it. 

I once went looking on CL for lvl 70 druids for wow. Saw lots of ads that were just way too underpriced. I would send a message to sellers with my phone number asking them to call and confirm with a call. My plan was to make them log in and let me 'see' the toon and also send a pic by text of our conversation in wow. 

Only got one call back, well only one seller ever called and boy did he call often lol. His number was an Africa continent but ATT could never see the record of incoming call from him. And couldnt confirm what country it was actually from but I am pretty sure it was Kenya. The guy usually called me early morning so I missed most of his calls and his English, when I managed to answer, was terrible. He hung up once without talking at all. Anyhow would usually get great voice mails left. The last one was epic. He had evidently forgot which scam he was pulling on me and left a message saying 'oh I miss you so much and love you with all my heart' and on and on in his Kenyan accent. I laughed so much and played it for all my friends. Att erased it to fix a problem with my old iPhone 3 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Schizm said:


> At least the scammer has a sense of humor! Sometimes things like that make loosing a few bucks worth it.
> 
> I once went looking on CL for lvl 70 druids for wow. Saw lots of ads that were just way too underpriced. I would send a message to sellers with my phone number asking them to call and confirm with a call. My plan was to make them log in and let me 'see' the toon and also send a pic by text of our conversation in wow.
> 
> ...


thats hilarious


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> $30 laugh, nice isn't it.... question is paypal refunded you?
> I would send something to that return address, not explosive but definitely smelly.


i got the money back a bit back, didn't take long. didnt know what i was getting i expected a good laugh though. 

if you can read the address...be my guest its in the picture


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Pic of the item?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Pic of the item?


You want a picture of a lanyard that says smile???


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nismos14 said:


> You want a picture of a lanyard that says smile???


The man wants what the man wants? I kinda thought the same thing. But here ya go 










Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

It just adds to the entertainment. Thanks!

Still sucks for ya.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> It just adds to the entertainment. Thanks!
> 
> Still sucks for ya.


Why I didn't loose anything. EBay gave my money back weeks ago. I got a free lanyard from China 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------

